# Elect issue



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Went riding this past weekend. Friday after unloading my RzR and riding for a while I noticed my battery light flashing on the speedo. We were too far from camp to just turn back. So I decided to keep riding. 
Now I'll back up a bit: I installed a front roof top stereo from kaos atv a few months ago. Ever since I added this, I have had battery issues with the light flashing. I thought the stock battery wasn't good enough so I purchased a blue top optima battery and connected it to my system and did away with the stock battery. 
Now, back to what's going on: 
I get pulled back to camp after the battery completely discharging itself on the trails. Removed that blue top, charged it all night and placed it back in the bike. Since the install, I have zero power anywhere in the RzR. I have completely eliminated the stereo system that was installed thinking that was my issue. 
I have checked the fuse block under the dash, replaced all the fuses and did an ohlm check on the two relays. I swapped key switche's to eliminate the possibility of that being broken. 
What's my next step in trying to repair my issue I have?


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Figures.....broken wire coming off the solenoid.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Lol well that was easy enough.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

bwhahahahahah worm !!!!lol glad you got it fixed


----------

